# Georgia Police Chief Exposes Shocking Fact About Islamic Camp in His County



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

John W. Gaissert, the police chief of Commerce, Ga. knows terrorism when he sees it.

Gaissert has spent a lifetime in law enforcement, worked as a security consultant for the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta, and has testified before the House Subcommittee on Intelligence.

The Muslims Of America (TMOA), a group with ties to the extremist Jamaat Fuqra organization, have a compound in Franklin County near Commerce, Ga. and it has the chief worried.

"Their spiritual mentor is Sheikh Gilani and his concept is to make your enemy your friend and then kill them," said Gaissert.

"And of course the U.S. always seems to back the wrong hound, and when the Afghans were fighting the Russians he (Gilani) recruited 100 men who trained in Pakistan and then fought under Osama bin Laden," continued Gaissert. "In any event he is a radical clerical."

There have been no reported acts of violence caused by the members of the Georgia compound, but FBI documents show that the group members in other areas of the country have been tied to 10 murders, three fire bombings, and one attempted firebombing, as well as welfare fraud.

"We know al-Qaida and ISIS have called for lone-wolf attacks&#8230; This is not something to be taken lightly. The notion that it can't happen here and it can't happen to me is pretty myopic in terms of a world view," stated Gaissert. "That's a fatal philosophy for police."

Martin Mawyer, leader of the Christian Action Network that produced a documentary on TMOA agrees with Chief Gaissert.

"You can speculate about why the local law enforcement community always puts out such positive stuff about these groups, but put yourself in their position," said Mawyer. "They don't have any legal means to do anything with these camps, and try to face re-election every four years with the possibility that you have a terrorist training camp in your jurisdiction&#8230;There's a lot of political pressure."

However Mawyer points out the risk at turning a blind eye to these suspected terror cells, citing a raid that took place at a TMOA compound in Colorado in 1992.

*"They had their Colorado compound raided and shut down, and if you were to read all the newspaper pieces from back prior to that raid it would sound the same way- these are nice peaceful people- and then they found caches of weapons and explosives."*
http://conservativetribune.com/chief-exposes-islamic-camp/

It's not a matter of if, but when.

Another one not indicated below:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

No doubt these terrorists have flourished under the current administration


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

This is why it's always important to make sure your firearms proficiency is kept up with. I'm betting, in time, they'll become more active than just one lunatic cutting off people's heads in Texas. 

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but carry. Every day.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Or the Tsarnaev's Mosque in Boston, built on city land provided at little cost by St Tom
Just an aside, if Liberal athiests are offended by my creche on the common why don't they bitch about the call to prayer several times a day?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Or the Tsarnaev's Mosque in Boston, built on city land provided at little cost by St Tom
> Just an aside, if Liberal athiests are offended by my creche on the common why don't they bitch about the call to prayer several times a day?


Because that would just be intolerant.


----------

